# Sway bar bushings needed



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

I just went through and replaced front struts, mounts, ball joints, tie rods, control arm bushings and wheel bearings. The only thing I need to locate are the sway bar bushings. They were definately original and blew apart upon disassembly. Should I just go to the stealership or does anyone know where I can get everything?

tia


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I got all the sway bushings (including the ones for the links) for the the front of my '88 from ECS tuning. You have to know the part numbers to find them on their site though.. I probably can dig em up if you need them. 

Im not sure if they were any cheaper then the dealership, i never checked.. They were each around $7, give or take, if i recall..


----------



## VroetershW (Oct 10, 2009)

I too am in need of a set of these. Google search has brought me here.

Going to check out ecs now, if I find any anywhere I'll share the link


----------

